# Tail wiggle?



## jondancer (Sep 3, 2012)

my 2 month old blue tegu is crazy and hates me being anywhere near him. but every time he puffs up tall and acts tuff he start wiggling his tail.
is this normal? he just slithers the tail like a snake... i hate it.
thanks


----------



## got10 (Sep 3, 2012)

Then sell him to me. Ocean needs a boyfriend to make me some babies next season .lol


----------



## TeguLouie (Sep 3, 2012)

yes its normal that is kind of their warning. kind of like " get away from me" you have to just slowly earn his trust and realize that to him you are a big giant that is trying to eat him. just take your time and move very slowly


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 3, 2012)

mine used to do it along with his back-arching and hissing. it is normal, and you shouldnt back up until he calms down. dont move closer, but pulling away will only show him he'll get what he wants when he does that. i successfully eliminated the behavior with this method, id just lay my hand there until he stopped, then calmly pulled away a bit later, or proceed forward.


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 4, 2012)

Its more of a defensive distracting thing. Like, "Please eat my tail and not me." Mine is a year old and she still does it, though she doesnt huff or hiss.


----------



## jondancer (Sep 4, 2012)

heather is yours tame now?


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 4, 2012)

id say so, the only problem he has is he might get a bit spooked when hes on the floor outside and i walk up to him, but he just changes directions promptly.


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 5, 2012)

It's perfectly normal, he's being defensive because he's scared. They will stand up very high, huff at you, tail wiggle, tail whip, bolt in different directions (in the blink of an eye!) 

(Also my halloween mask leo does that tail wiggle when hunting, its adorable XD )

You just need to spend lots of time just putting your hand near him and not trying to touch him, letting him see you aren't a threat and just sit near him for a while each day and talk to him and such. Eventually he will get used to you more. Just lots of working with him and patience.


----------



## jondancer (Sep 17, 2012)

i was spoiled with my first tegu , i think he came out of the egg tame. this one is far from tame though.


----------

